# TT09 Picture appeal



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We are still working on absoluTTe issue 20 and are about 60% of the way through and have yet to do the main TT09 event which we should be doing in the next few days. We didn't have an official photographer at the event and although we have quite a few long shot pictures we are lacking some cloose up shots of engine bays, lights, people chatting, interesting items, artistic profiles, ducks, water skiers, people falling in etc. :wink:

So, if you have any good pictures you feel proud of, could you email them to me in their original high resolution un-edited form please. At least 1 Meg Pixel or better. Send then ASAP to *[email protected] *Include your name so we can give credit. Thanks


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a few john, I will post them to you ASAP


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cheers Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was working too hard to get any photies [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I was working too hard to get any photies [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You should have been stood with me and Val then... that was hard work 

Have you ever tried to get SporttyMinx to park properly, now thats hard work


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I was working too hard to get any photies [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


ooooh thats not nice


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


There you go changing my words!!!! Val will back me up... standing there for 3 hours telling people to park properly is harder than you think


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

We have a few photos from the day. Do you want them posted here or sent to you via e mail ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

malstt said:


> We have a few photos from the day. Do you want them posted here or sent to you via e mail ?


Mal..... could you please email them to John @ ............

*[email protected]*

Thanks very much mate 

Paul


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

John-H said:


> We are still working on absoluTTe issue 20 and are about 60% of the way through and have yet to do the main TT09 event which we should be doing in the next few days. We didn't have an official photographer at the event and although we have quite a few long shot pictures we are lacking some cloose up shots of engine bays, lights, people chatting, interesting items, artistic profiles, ducks, water skiers, people falling in etc. :wink:
> 
> So, if you have any good pictures you feel proud of, could you email them to me in their original high resolution un-edited form please. At least 1 Meg Pixel or better. Send then ASAP to *[email protected] *Include your name so we can give credit. Thanks


HI,

I have hundreds of pics from tt09, just click on my photobucket link & you can download from there ; http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt295/SAVTT240/TT09/

If you need originals although these are, can put them all on disc & post to you as far too many to send via e-mail.
Just let me know.

Cheers.
SAV....


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > We have a few photos from the day. Do you want them posted here or sent to you via e mail ?
> ...


ok, will get them sorted and sent by tomorow.


----------

